# Should User Tagging Use @ Symbol Poll?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should user tags require the @ symbol?*​
NO, keep it as is with just peoples names 28.70%YES, require the @ symbol to generate a notification 1773.91%ERR I really don't understand what this is about417.39%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Introducing User Tagging has meant that simply mentioning a users name in a post generates a notification (and possibly an email) for that user.

On some other forums it's necessary to prefix the members name with the @ symbol if you want them to be notified.

Should we adopt this approach on UK-M?

Currently if I type that Katy is hot she will be notified of this post.

If we change it to require the @ symbol then I'd have to type the '@' symbol immediately before her name.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Introducing User Tagging has meant that simply mentioning a users name in a post generates a notification (and possibly an email) for that user.
> 
> On some other forums it's necessary to prefix the members name with the @ symbol if you want them to be notified.
> 
> ...


Definitely, what about when we want to talk smack about people, they'll be instantly notified and be able to defend themselves :no:

Seriously though, be better if we have to use @ to tag, I don't care if someone has mentioned my name unless they specifically want my attention.

Currently if I type that Katy is hot she will be notified of this post.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I think the @ sign is a good idea. For example if I were to mentioned say Katy Perry then I assume UK-M's Katy would be tagged? Not a problem for most but could cause issues for people with simple usernames.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Definitely, what about when we want to talk smack about people, they'll be instantly notified and be able to defend themselves :no:
> 
> Seriously though, be better if we have to use @ to tag, I don't care if someone has mentioned my name unless they specifically want my attention.
> 
> Currently if I type that Katy is hot she will be notified of this post.


I'd want to be notified 

Selfishly I'd find it useful because it would alert me to any admin issues that a member might be having...however obviously that means sod all to all other members.

For the same reasons as Leeds highlights, if someone mentions a member they may well not want that member seeing it. It could cause some unpleasant disputes on here.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

James H said:


> I think the @ sign is a good idea. For example if I were to mentioned say Katy Perry then I assume UK-M's Katy would be tagged? Not a problem for most but could cause issues for people with simple usernames.


Good point , I think @ should be used .

- - - Updated - - -

And I also agree with lorian that Katy.is hot :wub:

- - - Updated - - -

just noticed my post was added on to the other lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Or when we get a thread in the male animal and someone is saying their semen is very Milky etc.. :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Good point , I think @ should be used .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Did that 'updated' thing happen because you posted 3 times conescutively?

- - - Updated - - -

What happens if someone 'mentions' a member in a private forum that that members doesn't have access to?

- - - Updated - - -

Well that answered my first question! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Did that 'updated' thing happen because you posted 3 times conescutively?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What happens if someone 'mentions' a member in a private forum that that members doesn't have access to?


Yeah I think so , I didn't refresh page and wrote a new reply but it updated my first post with the other two .

Random .


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'd want to be notified
> 
> Selfishly I'd find it useful because it would alert me to any admin issues that a member might be having...however obviously that means sod all to all other members.
> 
> For the same reasons as Leeds highlights, if someone mentions a member they may well not want that member seeing it. It could cause some unpleasant disputes on here.


what about having it so the admin and mods dont need the @ to be notified and everyone else does that way ask katy said it would help the admin or mods be notified easier just a thought


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah I think so , I didn't refresh page and wrote a new reply but it updated my first post with the other two .
> 
> Random .


Must be a another new feature.

- - - Updated - - -

Haha, just asked Lorian if he was aware of it and he said 'yeah, I added it. I just didn't tell anyone!'. So yeah, there we have it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The sneaky fcuker


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Dux the black guy

@Katy Heyyy girlllll!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iif you refresh page it doesn't update previous post .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ewen said:


> iif you refresh page it doesn't update previous post .


That's more likely because I just reduced the time cut-off to 1 min.

It's to prevent accidental back to back double-posts.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Dux the black guy
> 
> @Katy Heyyy girlllll!


Wut? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Or when we get a thread in the male animal and someone is saying their semen is very Milky etc.. :whistling:


Erm........... whats that now ?????


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this to get some more votes.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, I've updated the tagging so now to mention people in post (so that they get a notification) you need to prefix their name with the @ symbol.

So if I type telling someone to PM Katy she WON'T be notified.

If I tell them to PM @Katy then she will be notified.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do we need to add capitals if the username has them ?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> Do we need to add capitals if the username has them ?


And what about if the name doesn't have capitals, like ewen? If we add capitals eg @ewen, will they still be notified?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> And what about if the name doesn't have capitals, like ewen? If we add capitals eg @ewen, will they still be notified?


It appears so @Leigh L 

^^ lack of capitals may not work lol

- - - Updated - - -

lack of capitals did work


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ewen said:


> Do we need to add capitals if the username has them ?


No. Well, I don't think so. If you get a notification that I said @ewen then you'll have your answer


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> It appears so @Leigh L
> 
> ^^ lack of capitals may not work lol
> 
> ...


So.... did it change it to ewen from Ewen itself, because I quoted it?

and did you put Leigh L or did it add the L?

I'm just going to put @s h a d e y and see if it changes it ...

(so many silly questions swirling in my 'blonde' head... You can see why I can't sleep at night:lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lorian said:


> No. Well, I don't think so. If you get a notification that I said @ewen then you'll have your answer


OK, it converted your name into lowercase (it was caps when I submitted it) so no.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> So.... did it change it to ewen from Ewen itself, because I quoted it?
> 
> and did you put Leigh L or did it add the L?
> 
> ...


I put it all in lower case and it changed it to upper automatically. I don't think the S h a d e y, would work, mainly because you spelled it wrong :whistling:

Ye i can imagine you thinking about all the different ways to write people's usernames to see if they will be tagged


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So it seems just write user name spelt correctly works .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@ewen u smell of poo


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> I put it all in lower case and it changed it to upper automatically. I don't think the S h a d e y, would work, mainly because you spelled it wrong :whistling:
> 
> Ye i can imagine you thinking about all the different ways to write people's usernames to see if they will be tagged


Duh! Truly blonde for a moment there. Sorry @Shady45


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Duh! Truly blonde for a moment there. Sorry @Shady45


hahaha no worries, thou shalt be forgiven


----------

